# Gino has crossed the rainbow bridge 12th july 2012



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

gino has struggled with nasal cancer since feb 2012 without medication and has crossed the rainbow bridge on 12th july 2012 (23:16).



he stayed strong and battled all the way and let go after we told him so that evening. he starred at all of us like never before. i miss gino dearly and am trying my very best to move on. whatever i do, i eat, i touch, i smell or i see reminds me of him. no one is here to share food with me anymore, no one is there to greet me when i'm home or in the morning, no one looks and stares at me at work anymore, no one is there for me to walk, no one is there for me to disturb, to irritate and to console me, no one is there to comfort and lick me anymore... 

all these memories of gino will always be in my heart. it sounds as if im writing without pain but there's a huge scar in my heart and idk when will it heal. it pains to get up every morning without hearing the sound of his breathing. it pains me to walk out of my room to see that there's no one starring at me. i hate evening walks, i hate my home now. it's an empty place and i don't feel belong.... i feel like dying but i'm hanging on- for gino. because he remained strong even at his last breathe. i'm trying to honour that by living well. like what one of the members said.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimberly*



kimberlygino said:


> gino has struggled with nasal cancer since feb 2012 without medication and has crossed the rainbow bridge on 12th july 2012 (23:16).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kimberly: 

I know how you feel, it is so very empty! I am hoping that someday you will be able to open your heart and home to another dog that needs you. Gino was a beautiful guy!!


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

hi karen. i miss ginoboy so much... how long it took you to let go and what did you do? im planning to write a book of gino.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimberly*

Kimberly

I still miss my Smooch who I lost Dec. 7, 2010 and my Snobear who we lost on March 27, 2010-think of them all the time.
The only way Ken and I have been able to get through the death of our beloved dogs, was to adopt another. When Snobear died, we still had Smooch, but the house seemed SO EMPTY. We got Tonka less than a month later.
You will always love Gino and if you do get another dog, you will love him/her in a special way, too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - it is hard, very hard. 

Sleep softly, sweet Gino.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about Gino

Rest In Peace Gino


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Gino. Run free sweet boy


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Kimberly
> 
> I still miss my Smooch who I lost Dec. 7, 2010 and my Snobear who we lost on March 27, 2010-think of them all the time.
> The only way Ken and I have been able to get through the death of our beloved dogs, was to adopt another. When Snobear died, we still had Smooch, but the house seemed SO EMPTY. We got Tonka less than a month later.
> You will always love Gino and if you do get another dog, you will love him/her in a special way, too!


wow, you got another dog... you are so strong. idk when i can do that. i'm worried to keep another dog because i'm worried i can't love him as much and i'm worried about the departure again. i miss my ginoboy... i feel that i'm being unfair to gino. do you feel that?


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I am so sorry for your loss - it is hard, very hard.
> 
> Sleep softly, sweet Gino.


you've a beautiful golden. thankyou for your comfort. i miss my golden so much...


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

i still have another poodle with me.. but i've no idea how to love him as much as i love gino. i admit, i'm bias because the poodle is my mum's dog. i've no idea how to love him as much, the loss is too great.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gino. The pain is so awful. I understand as we lost our Emmy in April. We still have Gambler and he is such a love and helping us to grieve but he is grieving too. We have lost 5 goldens over a 25 years time and I still miss each of them. Time does not take away the sadness of missing them but the memories are easier to think about and the love they brought now brings smiles to my face. They each have a permanent place in my heart. Time helps and people to support you help.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry you lost your beautiful Gino. We lost our golden Daisy 6 months ago and everything you have described is exactly how we are still feeling. It really is horrible isn't it? All I can say is that time will help you a little and your wonderful memories of Gino will keep you strong. Keep posting on here, we all understand your heartache and emptiness. 
Run free sweet Gino!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Gino, he was a beautiful boy. He had a long good life with you. 

I've lost 5 dogs in the last 17 years, all lived well into their teens. It's the hardest thing I've ever had to do and it doesn't get easier each time. It's devastating being without them, but it's unbearable seeing them suffer. Setting them free from their pain is the ultimate gift of love you can give them. 

I had to let my Golden boy go in Feb. 2011 at the age of 15.5, he'd been with us since he was 8 weeks old. He had cancer and had been in Hospice basically his last year. I also have a 7.5 yr. old golden girl who is a former puppy mill momma. When we had to let our boy go last year, she started withdrawing, she was grieving the loss of her brother. She will always need to be with another dog. Two weeks after he passed, I found a young golden in my County Humane Society, I adopted him the day I went to look at him. We were'nt ready for another dog yet, but I knew my girl needed to be with another dog ASAP for her own sake. 

I don't regret adopting this boy when I did at all, he brought love and joy back into our lives, helped us with the greiving process and saved my girl. We would have missed out on so much love and joy had we not brought him into our lives. 

Each dog is very special and unique in their own way, you can't replace one with another. They will forever hold a special place in your heart and you'll always have the memories to relect back on.

Give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal, I hope the day will come when you will be able to open your heart to another Golden. 
For me, life is not complete with the joy and love of a dog(s). 

Sleep softly sweet Gino.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimberly*

Kimberly

Ken and I aren't strong, we just couldn't stand the loneliness and that is we always get another dog. You will never love another dog the same as Gino, but you will love them in another way-they are all special.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

SO very sorry for your loss of Gino, he is a beautiful boy, who will now be playing with his new friends at the bridge.

They leave a massive hole in our lives when they leave us, but he is still with you in the safest place he can ever be, in your heart and memories. I hope in time you feel you are able to open your heart to another - and you will find that you can love again and no you will not betray Gino because you could never replace him.

Run free Gino and sleep softly


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

So very sorry about Gino... RIP dear sweatie... Run free with no pain!


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

hi everyone here is so understanding and all of your really understands where i'm coming from... i'm so happy i found the right forum with the right members here. all of your have been through what i'm going through for the 1st time in my life. 

i'm trying to let go and i did not cry today. i avoided looking at all gino's photos today... however, i still feel that i can't accept the fact that he is gone. somehow, i still feel that he's in the house and somewhere hidding that's why i've not been seeing him. but idk why i avoid seeing his photos and even allowing myself to think of him. yes, this feeling is really horrible and i really felt like dying yesterday. every minute and every second there are images and memeories flashed across my head about ginoboy. he's my everything. paris- my black poodle is still with us, he's 14 this year and pretty old too. he grew up with my ginoboy and they were very close brothers. he's badly affected as well and is very moody since gino passed on. i've been trying to treat him well, but somehow i can't bring myself to fully adjust to him yet. paris is my mum's dog whereas for golden, they are everyone else's dog. 

gino played a huge part in my life therefore he impacted me everybit. tmr is the start of my work and i'm gonna miss him so much more again because he goes to work with me and sits at that corner and see our family as we work. oh no. i dread going home and dread eating things he love. somehow i still want to go home because i feel that i'll be with ginoboy somehow... i want my ginoboy back but i know it's impossible. i know time will heal. but how long i thsi going to take? i barely utter a word the whole day. i used to be an extrovert. i know gino wouldn't want to see me acting this way. but i'm really affected. none of my friends understand where i'm coming from. they just think that its a dog. they are wrong- that's their largest loss. everyone is being so insensitive except my family because he is a part of my family and everyone missed him just as much. imagine, my dad has been bringing gino down 3 times a day for the last 15 years? of cos sometimes we excahnge, but yeah.. we're so 'lost'. gino made us so 'busy' and we did many extra chores because of him. sometimes till the extend we feel so troubled by it.. but now, i want that feeling all over again. i just want him all over again. he really thought me to treasure the people around you cos you never know what's going to happen the next day. 

i don't regret putting him down. i just really miss the 15 years memories i had with my boy... because those memories will never be back again. NEVER again...


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So incredibly sorry for the very sad loss of your Gino. You are so right, this is the place where you can feel safe to voice your feelings without any judgement. WE all do feel that sense of loss and for some of us it lasts a long time. I'm sure you will find your own way to get through with the help and support of these wonderful people. 

Once again, my very sincere condolences are sent with kindness.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of Gino...its hard, but the best gift you could give him was to end his suffering.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Kimberly, I am very sorry for your loss of Gino. His leaving left a huge hole in your heart and time as so many things around were for him and about him. Those first few weeks are extremely hard, you have to take one step at the time, one minute at the time, sometimes even one breath at the time. Those memories of 15 years will never go away, Gino cant be back but will stay in your heart forever.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Gino boy, your people miss you and love you forever.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Gino..I know my Maggie is welcoming him to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I already told you in your other thread but wanted to tell you here in Gino's thread too, I am so sorry you lost your boy!! I know how bad it hurts, give yourself time to grieve, there is no set ammount of time, each person is different, the memories of Gino will NEVER go away, like I told my son when we lost our cocker ( he was 4 at the time), her body is not here for you to pet, but she is still alive in your heart, Gino will live forever in your heart Kimberly. Wishing you a peacefull day. HUgs, Olga


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

So sorry for what you are feeling right now. You described it so brutally well. 81 days for me today. It will get better. But the speed at which it gets better is a total crawl. 

But those early days are maybe the worst pain i've had in my life. The void is infinite. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You lost your Gino two days before we lost our Fozzie. I am not sure how we are supposed to move on when we lose our beloved furbabies--it is so hard! I guess time will help..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss, and very sorry that I'm just now seeing your post! It doesn't make it any better that they lived a long life. Actually, when they are older/ill, our whole life and hearts are wrapped in theirs. We depend on them as much as they depend on us. When they are gone, it leaves such a huge gapping hold in our heart. Rest in Peace sweet Gino.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gino. We recently lost our beloved Rhett due to hemangio and it hurts so much each and every day that we are without him. As I read posts from other members on this site, getting another Golden will help heal broken hearts of those who lost a very dear and precious companion. 

A new dog will bring along a new personalitiy and new ways of allowing us to show our love to them. Our Rhett wil always have that special place in our hearts and I know he would want us to show the same love for another. Goldens have a big heart to give to their families and can heal our heartbreaks. We plan on getting 2 more Goldens to love.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks everyone. i wasn't in the forum earlier because seeing all the goldens and the words in the forum made me missed him more. it was even harder to use the computer because my wallpaper is full of gino. even pics on my cupboard- there's him all over. thank you so much to the wonderful people here and the kind words i receive from you guys. it means a lot and i appreciate it so much... especially talking to people who understand me. 

fozziemum- i'm sorry about your beloved too. i know how you feel. trust me. 

it's just i've no idea how to get over it. you know, somehow i still feel that gino is at one of my friend's house or my cousin's place and that he will be coming back soon. it's almost a 4 weeks soon and things are getting 'better' in a way whereby we don't think of him that much (like the first 2 weeks) but its still as bad. you see, we see gino everyday and at least 20 hours. when we work, he's with us. all the while for the past 15 years. he went with us everywhere and no doubt we loved him. he annoyed and irritated us on days... but what's that to the love and pleasure and joy he gives and provides? it's unconditional. 

i've no idea how to descirbe my feelings now. i've never experiecned death before in my life. & this is the first time- someone so dear to me. i'm really upset. he means a lot to me. i might laugh or so, but deep inside i really miss him. i want to hug him and i want to touch his fur again. i miss his smelly head, his silly face, his smelly mouth, his smooth and silky fur, his paws, his tails. i miss bathing and cleaning him. even typing this is making me emotional... i relaly miss him so much. images of him are still so vivid in my head and i've no idea how to get rid of it. 

sometimes i want so much to avoid his pictures, but sometimes all i want is to just stare at it NONSTOP and hoping somehow when i turn back he's there... ginoboy i miss you so much! my friends around me don't really know how this feels. some are prolly irritated that i still can't get over it or like sometime, i just cry for no reason. someone starring at his pics makes me so sad. when i take a long bus ride or a train ride home, that's the worst. cos my head can't stop replaying the times i had together with gino. the memoeries we had and the joy we shared. it's like there's neevr gonna be that gino in my life again and no matter what i do, i can't have him back. there are things i regretted as well. like... i shoudl have brought him down more (etc). i know it's too late...

getting another dog is great. it's just i will compare him with gino somehow and i will feel that 'why do i treat him so well, i should treat my gino better' or i will feel things like ' omg i treat him so well, but i didn't do all tehse for gino'. i want to apologise to gino for all the times i didn't really spent with him (because i was busy with school). sorry gino. but can he hear me now? i don't think so. is he happy? idk. 

i don't know anything anymore. i can't see my favourite boy never ever. as much as i didn't regret, i miss him. i miss him so so much and i really don't want to let go. it just means letting go of him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Kimberlygino--I know exactly how you feel. I keep looking for my Fozzie in his usual spots in the house, or maybe trying to convince myself that he's just out on a walk with my husband. They say time will help, but I'm pretty much in the same place you are at this point--we just want our babies back and are afraid that we will somehow forget them...


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Please allow yourself to go through all those emotions. I have had so many losses in my life but none of them made me tougher for the next one, each one is just as fresh as the first one. Yes, I'm talking human losses as well as furbaby losses, each one is just as painful and the grief is just as deep. I had a doctor offer me antidepressants to get through the grief and I refused, why mask the pain, it comes back just as strong at any given moment. I still cry for my Tough Guy (cat) who passed in 2002, I still feel the sharp pain of loss when I think about my poodle I had and lost in 1984, and even though I do not have the physical memory of the kitty I lost when I was 4 years old, I think that was the first experience of loss set the course for how I'll feel with every loss. I've had so many and each one made me say 'no more' and yet I'll get another just to have the unconditional love they put into my life and I know I can count on that love from them and not always from the humans whom I love and love me. 

Allow yourself the time and go through the grief and live in the joy of the memories no matter how painful it is then, at least you know the pain of having and loving is stronger than not having the pain of losing.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks deb_bayne & fozziemum. your words are meaningful to me. i'll allow myself to grieve. but what if it takes forever? some days i feel totally great but some days i don't at all and I hide it from my mum cos she's jus as depressed and if she sees me this way she will breakdown too. deb_bayne you are such a strong person and yes, we risk the pain of loosing. but if we dont risk, we don't even have the chance of having love from them. 

fozziemum, I know I know how you feel... trust me. we are in the same situation and it's very bad. it's horrible. I miss my Gino and I know you miss your fozzie jus as much cos they meant the world. how do you get by your day? I have been comforting myself everyday that he's at someone's house that's why he's not here. I miss the things he used to chew and touch and sleep on. everything is like a memory of him now. I don't want that. I want him. I don't even feel that there's no more Gino forever. I feel that he's coming back. idk what to do. I'm sorry for the situation you are in too. I know how much it hurts. hope you are eating right and I hope you are getting a bit better. I feel sad for you too.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

fozziemum, may I ask what happened to fozzie? sorry to rack up sad memories...


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Kimberly, words will never ease the pain you are going through at the moment and the pain you are having thinking about Gino, but it will eventually change from hurting & grief to very loving memories and all the fun things that made you laugh and smile, but this will only happen with time.

We have been through this 4 times, and you think that you will never get another like the one you had, and you don't, as they are all different and they all have something different to offer you and for you to love them. 
We have 3 Golden's at the moment and they are all different but we love them all the same.

We found the sooner we got one the less our hurt was, but this still didn't stop us loving or cherishing the beautiful memories we had of our previous ones. 
Of course the decision will be yours but you have all this love that is hurting you but no Golden to share it with.
Give another one the chance of taking in all your love and care you have to offer, because they need your love it as much as you need theirs...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Kimberlygino, Fozzie died of hemangiosarcoma. The way it was explained to me is that it is cancer in the lining of the blood vessels, and it goes to either their heart, liver or spleen. His was most likely on his spleen or liver, though we never got to the point where we did an ultrasound to find out which. The vet had explained that if this was the diagnosis, that it was almost always fatal, so we didn't want to put him through it. He had been picking at his food for about a month, had a low white blood count and a fever. The vet had been treating him with antibiotics and then later prednisone. The day he died, his breathing became more labored and he had started whining a bit. We were in the process of trying to get him to the emergency vet when he died in our arms. The vet explained that the tumor ruptured and he bled out. It was actually kind of shocking. I know he's in a better place, but I still miss him like crazy...


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

sorry about that fozziemum. i know how you are feeling and im pretty sad for you too.

today marks 1 month when gino left us. (11:16pm) at the vet clinic where we euthanized him. i miss him so much and today was pretty much a horrible day for me. 

it's like, sometimes i'm happy and wild but sometimes, i just can't seem to control my emotions and look back on old photos and start to cry. i miss gino so much that i can't even seem to know if i'm actually okay. i don't even know if i've alr accepted the fact that gino has left us for a month. this is so sad. it's like i've lost one of the closest person to me on earth and i know he will never be back in my arms again. i don't want the memories, i only want gino. it's so weird having to wake up and not seeing him. i'm not even accustomed to it and i don't even want to be accustomed to it! i hate this life without him. I HATE IT! i hate it! i don't like it at all. i just want my gino back and i would do anything for that. if tears would make a stairway and heartache would make a lane... i would climb right up to heaven and take him back again. i want my gino boy so much. 

i don't laugh that much anymore. i can't even seem to laugh with my heart. everything i do reminds me of him and it's so painful to know that all these will just be memories. sometimes, i ask myself " is this true? or am i just dreaming?' it's like a nightmare like i'm living. i feel like things are not going the right way. does anybody know how horrible this feels? i hate this life. i just want gino back. i don't mind him irritating me with sounds and noise, i don't mind me having to bring him down 3 times a day anymore- ANYMORE. i just want my gino and i can't seem to even bring myself to get over this! i can't. because accepting this is like, knowing that gino is gone forever. but somehow i feel that he's coming back. my poodle at home misses him just as much and wines whenever he sees a goldie thinking thats my gino boy. he misses his buddy, he misses his partner. most of all, he miss bullying him and staying with him. 

we all miss gino. people think i'm crazy posting photos and stuff and all about him. they think i'm mad. but i'm not okay. i miss my boy. i just want to see him again. all i ask for is to know if he is safe, is he happy? does he have friends? is he playing? can he adapt to the new place? is he still in pain? i hope he is okay. i really do hope he is because he means the world to me and i know i will love him my life. i can't seem to be strong on this. everythign but this... beacause gino is my everything. 

what am i suppose to do now that i'm alone without him? everyone's sad too but i feel as though i can't take it anymore. i feel so moody and emotional when it comes to night and i tear everynight before i sleep. i can't get another at the time being because i'll tend to compare and besides, i still have my poodle-paris. we love paris just as much too. 

i'm so lost. gino would tell me what to do.i know he wants me to be happy. but gino, jiejie (sister) really miss you gino. i used to say this to him. gino, jiejie loveyou. now hearing myself say it has NO meaning anymore....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, Kimberlygino--I'm right there with you. It will be a month on Tuesday since we lost Fozzie, and I still miss him like crazy. Nothing has been the same without him. Hopefully, the sadness that we are both feeling will lessen. Both our boys are painfree, and running at the rainbow bridge with all of the other puppies there. I'm sure they wouldn't want us to be sad forever...but for now, I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it is so difficult to go on without them! Your heart and life just feels empty without them. We're going through the same thing right now. Many days, it just seems so pointless. Keeping you and Fozzie's Mom in our thoughts and prayers at a HARD, HARD time.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

kimberlygino said:


> people think i'm crazy posting photos and stuff and all about him. they think i'm mad. but i'm not okay.
> 
> .


Do NOT let people tell you how to feel, you are feeling completely normal right now and you will feel whatever YOU are feeling in any given moment. It is not up to anyone to butt into your feelings. You have suffered a tremendous loss and it takes time, a LOT of time to go through it, heck I still cry over my Tough Guy who passed 10 years ago sometimes it feels so fresh. Over time the pain will lessen but you need to go through all of it now, let it out, cry it out even let your anger out about it all. Remember we are all here giving you virtual hugs, most of us have been where you are and will be there again someday. Just knowing that we know where to go for the understanding and that virtual shoulders will be there for us keeps us all here for you. Lean on us!!


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

gino, how are you at the rainbow bridge? are you at the bridge already or you are still sliding down because you have weak legs. don't worry gino, the others will help you ok? yong (his nickname), is everything okay there? sorry yong jiejie (sister) can't protect you anymore and can't be there for you yong. but jiejie hope everything is fine and that you are happy yong. jiejie will do anything for you to be happy like what you always are around us- because you are such a strong boy. you have done so much for us gino. 

yong, you taught jiejie how to be strong and how to carry on even when the difficult times are ahead of me. yong, you taught jiejie so many things. to always be happy and smile and to love and treasure people around you. to do what you can to please the people you love becasue they matter the most, and most importnatly, to be happy and forgive people for the things they do because they love you. yongyong, you taught jiejie so many things and the greatest gift was you. i'm so sad gino that it's your time to leave us. before you left, i taught to myself, what is jiejie going to do when you are not here anymore... i can't believe it's now that i'm talking about yong. jiejie missyou so much and want to hold you in her arms. jiejie wants to touch you and hug you. jiejie don't mind bringing you down everyday for the rest of her life. don't mind waking up to prepare herbs for you. don't mind to clean your nose bleeds... but that would mean you will be suffering. jiejie just want you back with us becasue you are so important to us and you are our family. gino, paris misses you so much gino. he wines and his character changed once you left us. paris (my 14 yr old poodle who grew up with gino) is very moody and depressed at times. gino, now paris is alone. guide him where you are okay gino. paris missyou so much gino. we all do as well. gino, jiejie has never seen daddy cry. but i saw papa cry when you left us and when our customers talked to us about you gino. yong, we missyou so much yongyong. 

gino, sorry if jiejie didn't find a cure for cancer for you. sorry yong that jiejie can't help you and can't heal you. sorry gino... sorry to put you in so much pain you had during the last month because the nostril gap was getting smaller and you had bleedings. the week you rejected my herbs, your bleeding started and you left 4 days later. ginoboy, if jiejie knew you only had a few months left with us after we realized the tumor in feb, jiejie will really treasure the times we had. not that i didn't. yong, you know jiejie really love you very much? i hope you rememebr i bought you a tiffany dog tag. i don't even have a tiffany jewellry with me. i gave it to you and i hope you like it. its so shinny and made you so handsome boy. yongyong, you miss it? gino, jiejie loveyou- i always tell this to you- almost once an hour. i miss cleaning your nose and your saliva. miss sharing food with you and miss pulling up the binds for you to look out of the windows. gino when i see cats i think of you because i know thats your favourite and you always chase after them and want to eat them when you see them. you look so excited and handsome when you see them. now whenever i see stray cats at the bind, i think of you and how you used to look and stare at them while you wagged your tail with your alert face. gino, you miss having diarrhoea? ) rememebr you had diarrhoea and daddy fed you charcoal? haha because we gave you too much durian. (at times). sorry yong

yong, jiejie is very sorry she is so usless that she can't do anything. you grew up with me ginoboy and you are jiejie's first dog. i missyou very much and idk what to do. i try to keep myself as busy as possible so i can lessen the pain involve. but it's so difficult. gino, mama, sis and i still pick up beautiful flowers and place them near your photo albums and pictures. customers of our shop walk past and admire you. a lot cried. esp those who know you gino boy. your close friends, sunshine, ella, ruffles, crystal (rememmber this westi who we use to put with you?), brownie etc came and saw you that week/month before you left? 

gino, wherever you are i wish you are safe, happy and healthy. i still remmeber the song we used to tease papa. right here waiting for you- cos we said no matter wheer we went, you will always be at home waiting for us to bring you down to pee. you are such a good boy gino. you are so obediet. you haev the best temeprament ever. you were willing to jump down from the playground last time when i jerked you so hard and made you broke a nail. you did it for me and i was stupid and ignorant youung and childish. sorry gino, jiejie didn't know and jiejie still lied to mama you chased after a cat remember? sorry yong. jiejie hope you forgive me. sorry yongyong. i know it's very painful.... jiejie feel so regretful. i didn't know why i said that. i have to slap my8self. that was about more than a decade ago. sorry yong. jiejie hope you forgive me ok? jiejie naughty gino. 

gino, be a goodboy and you will reincarnate soon and be a hppy dog ok?  gino, jiejie loveyou. always have and always will because you are the greatest gift in my life. i hope you are free of pain. run free, play hard, sleep softly gino boy. hope you have no more breathing difficulties. jiejie loveyou. mama, belle, papa miss you oso. 

fozziemum, i hope you are feeling better. cheer up. fozzie and gino are playing tgt now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Kimberly I am very sorry for your pain. Those first months are very hard to manage. Take one step at the time and do what ever helps you feel better in the moment. I truly hope you find your peace soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Kimberlygino, thanks for your concern. It's still hard, but I know that Fozzie's in a much better place. The best thing about the bridge is that they have no more pain, so Gino and Fozzie are playing and running like they are puppies again. I understand your pain, because I really miss him--he truly was my best friend. It's hard not to miss that big presence in your life. But, I do take comfort in knowing that his spirit is still here, as it always will be. I'm sure Gino is with you too! I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

hey fozziemum, how have you been? are things getting better? im missing gino... i always think of him when things are difficult for me, it makes me strong. hope things are getting better


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Kimberlygino: Things are getting better. I still miss Fozzie like crazy, and still have my teary moments, but not like when it first happened. Our house is way too quiet without him, tho. He was my constant companion. We are thinking of possibly rescuing sometime in the future. How are you doing?


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey fozziemum. things are getting better and somehow things feel like it's been a dream. That gino was never real and things have been a dream. He's been away for the longest time (the only time). I still can't face the courage of looking at his pictures. That's great on your side about getting another dog! I still have a poodle at home and we love him just as much... he's helping us in a way. We are helping one another because I know my poodle Paris is just as upset. Yeah I seldom see fur anymore and I kinda miss it rolling all over my house... Miss my Gino boy. 

I made this today and it kinda cheered me up I didn't know why. Maybe because I feel that ive really ease his pain. 



i uploaded it on facebook but someone said it's silly... i felt so hurt as if they are calling my dog silly. Gino is my everything and dogs mean so much to me so how can my friend say that. She is out of her mind. She prolly doesnt understand what magical love our dogs can provide us. I still feel so painful. Does anyone know how Im feeling. 

The 3rd month of him not being around recently passed. It's 3 months without my Gino boy...

gino, it's the 3rd month. we all still miss you dearly. still, people ask about you everyday... old neighbors, friends, doggie friends etc. everyone misses you cos you had such a great impact in our lives. it's difficult to accept that you are no longer here. sometimes I think that you are at my Grandma's place or so and that you will come back real soon. even though you are not here with us, it feels like you really are. there was once grandfather pushed the door open really slowly and the door glided open like how it did when you pushed it. it was such a familar yet foreign scene. it felt like a long time since I last saw it. for a moment there, mummy and I starred at the door and our hearts were beating so fast. we thought 'why this Gino love to push open the door but don't know how to close it'. we watched and waited so hard and thought somehow we would see a yellow head emerge. but it didn't happen. instead we saw our grandfather's elbow. it's one of the first time I was being confronted with reality that you are not here anymore. it was an awful feeling. it was piercing and painful- literally. it felt a hole has been punctured through my chest. I felt that in every part of my body. I was so sad and the tears couldn't hold anymore 

I still feel you are here with us. one of my mum's fren told us that dogs are spiritual beings and they remain loyal even at their last breath. till the day they part, they are a shadow that follows you closely behind... as we walk, as we eat, as we sleep. day by day... to protect us like how they always do. till a day where they feel that we've finally let go, they will truly leave this place and reincarnate. 

I miss you gino... I dream of you so much still. I know these are the times we are spending with one another at the rainbow bridge. together and forever never apart. maybe in distance but never in heart. I really wish there were visiting hours in heaven.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's not silly at all--it's beautiful! I know how you feel because it was three months yesterday since we lost Fozzie. I still miss him terribly. Like you, I expect him to walk into the room at any time. It's so quiet without him. I still have days that i am very sad and weepy, but I know it is normal. I'll bet Fozzie and Gino are playing together at the Bridge! Hoping for better days for both of us...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozzie and Gino*

You both will see Fozzie and Gino again, and it is NOT SILLY!! I believe that!!

Fozziesmom: That will be one lucky dog that you rescue!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Karen. I sure hope so!


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your friend must not know what it's like to have a heart dog. Shame on them! I'm so sorry that they couldn't have been more understanding and supportive at such a difficult time. 3 months without our loves is such a difficult anniversary. It will be 3 months on Thursday since the loss of our beloved Max. I understand your pain and loss.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

hey everyone, as you know gino left me due to nasal cancer about 4 months ago. i chance upon this link on a potential cure for cancer. i felt really upset because it didn't appear when i tried searching different means of curing it. 

however, i do not know how true this is but nevertheless i thought i should share it with you guys i case any of your might want to try it. 

the herb is called sabah snake grass and it's originated from malaysia. i hope it might help anyone who needs it. it is said to be successful on dogs as well. one guy had cancer and he used this recepie and he is successfully cured. these are the links i found on it. 

Natural Cure For Cancer - gtkhoo's journal - Inspire

Sabah Snake Grass : Herbal Cancer Treatment

gino, sorry i was uselsss i didn't try this on you and idk if it will work. i'm so sorry i made you suffer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimberly*

Kimberly

You did everything you could for Gino and he knew how much he was loved.
Thanks for posting the info.
Praying your heart will begin to heal soon. Gino would want you to be happy!!


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks Karen for your wonderful words of encouragement. really appreciate it. I'm really glad I found this page and made awesome frens like you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gino*

I am so very glad that you found us, too!!


----------

